# Finding an Employer to sponsor me!!!!



## spencer (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a carpenter from England that has a 175 skilled independent visa application lodged since December 08.
Because of the changes in the visa process i have been told by my immigration agent the my case my not be looked at untill 2012 at the earliest.
She has advised me that the only way that i can speed this up would be to find an employer to sponsor me.
Please has anyone got any suggestions because i am struggling in finding these employers.


----------



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

why wont they be lloking at your visa for so long. We would be applying for that type of visa because my partner is a bricklayer!!!

Im slighly worried now, 2012 is such a long time for you to wait and we havnt even logged our application yet!!!!


----------



## spencer (Jan 31, 2010)

The reason is that all trades have been taken of the critical skills list and that visa type is not priority!!!!
there are other visa applicants that are looked at first.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi spencer, 

Have you read through the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post at the top of the forum? That has a reverse sponsorship link which some members have found useful. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

